# Growbox idea (input needed)



## BioShock (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I've been scouting around for cabinets that I can conseal a decent grow in, and I've come up with these two:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5645618
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5645617

Just a few quesitons:

Has anyone ever worked with these? 
How many plants should be attempted in something this size?
What sort of lighting would one use with it?

Again, i'm trying to go for steath here so any fans would be either on one side and on the back, or all on the back side. Light-proofing might also be an issue with these things.

Anywho...just getting ideas. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 5, 2007)

Great questions,
  As with anything that you might purchase, be sure to get your $$$ worth ya know. Plastics have a tendancy to change shape with heat, and cold. Also any vibration can cause fatigue where you might have a fan.
 High density polyethylen can work pretty good though. Just remember heat can cause the plastics to off gas also, fumes from burning plastic are detrimental to one's health. 
 Now that the bad has been covered, let's talk good. A stealth box is certainly a great idea, and I can see the use of one of those boxes would be great. Can you keep it in the garage ? Sunlight beating on it would raise the temps inside way too high. 
  I like the idea that the box can go under lock and key also. Tell us more, and send pics, we are goofy for pics ya know. One more thing the measurements are kinda on the small side. Consider how tall your container for your grow is and then the plants growth hieght, then the space inbetween the lights and your baby. Not to hard to add up.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

I've never used plastic cabinets but I have converted many dressers in the past. I think King is right about the heat issue. Be careful!! You don't want to come home to a puddle of melted plastic. 

If you haven't already, check out my micro box. It's very stealth but it may not yield as much as your looking for. Maybe an armoire? (sp?)
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14744

_haze..._


----------



## Achilles (Sep 5, 2007)

I just would not use plastic. It is as simple as that. Furthermore, the first item is only 12" deep. To me, that is not enough space for a plant. I'd go for the 20" depth with the second item. I'm with the other guys, though. I'd try to get an old used dresser or something. I don't honestly think that I would attempt a grow of any kind without a space that is at least 3' deep by 5' wide by 8' tall.


----------



## BioShock (Sep 6, 2007)

Valid points, everyone. I was hoping these containers were sturdy enough to handle the heat (though i would ventilate it pretty well), but flimsy enough to easily put holes in with a drill for exhaust and wiring.
I've been looking all over the place for something atleast 30" deep (i've heard 2 1/2 ft is perfect on all sides), but that's easier said than done.

This is going to be an indoor grow obviously, so yeah the stealither the better. I don't want to have to go out and find a massive wooden piece of furniture (dresser, armoire) either. I was even considering using a 4 drawer filing cabinet and screwing together the front drawer faces and losing the drawers themselves. BUT that's obviously not enough room.

Thank you folks, you've answered my questions. If anyone comes across any good sized, descreet wooden cabinets, throw the link my way  I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2007)

In the 16 oz. cup grow thread going on in the grow journal.
I purchased one similar to this pic seen below @ k-mart

I put in a 3 light fixture with (3) 55W compact flos. (you can easily use a 100-150W HPS)
The dims were 1'Dx2'Wx32"H
Hooked up a passive intake and CPU fan exhaust. Can easily do a micro sog of 6-8 plants. I did a shorter veg period to control ht. Has an adjustable shelf. instead of messin with the light, just lower the shelf as it grows.
Cab was only 20 bucks. White melamine. Took 2 hrs. to put together. Fits in a closet perfect.
Very easy to upfit.
Just a thought.


----------



## BioShock (Sep 6, 2007)

@ mutt
that's awesome dude...that's pretty much exactly what I need. Is 12" deep enough though? Most would argue that, and I really want as painless a grow as possible on my first run..
Where did you find that cabinet?

edit:
what is "micro sog"? I can't imagine fitting 6-8 plants in something that small, unless it was just a propagation chamber *shrug*


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2007)

depends on how you grow. You can start the plants in 16 oz. cups and pack em in. Switch to 12/12 after 4 weeks. (towrds the end of gonna be watering a lot due to rootbound) then when they show sex. thin out the males. Which will make more room to transplant the females into bigger pots.
you can fit 4 plants in 1 sq.ft. so you can grow up to 8 plants in there. you can start 12 plants and thin down.
I love to micro grow. but do love to grow a biggy every now and then.
depends on what you want to do.

got the cab at k-mart.


----------



## BioShock (Sep 6, 2007)

Awesome. I'm gonna be going for feminized seeds (heh, as I said I want it to be painless the first time so I can get a feel for it and see if I want to keep up with it), so I'll only be starting out 1 or 2 plants, depending on how big of a cabinet I find.
Thanks for the info...i'm probably going to end up doing something like this. 
One question though, how did you mean by passive intake? Just vent holes?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2007)

here's a link to my gallery
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=635

look for the pic that says "cab grow '07"
yep just two 2" holes at the bottom. CPU fan at top. Gonna add another fan shortly. The pic doesn't show the new 55W on the right. yest. pic.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice Mutt!  Is there a link that shows how to put threads in your gallery? My gallery is empty when I click on my profile.  

Bio, my box is 16"x12"x24" and so far so good. I recommend getting some Bushmasters or something to stop the streching when you flower. I use passive ventalation with my micro grow as well.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2007)

Haze, Depends on where you put the pics. I just dump all mine in the "member galleries". I just c/p the url and paste it in the reply.
I went in and looked your not listed in the member gallery.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2007)

BioShock said:
			
		

> edit:
> what is "micro sog"? I can't imagine fitting 6-8 plants in something that small, unless it was just a propagation chamber *shrug*


 
Its when you control ht. and size by pruning side barnching keeping them in small cup pots and you can use what haze recommended "bushmaster"
The 16 oz. cup yeilded TBG 7 grams per cup. So in that box. you can start 12 plants. thin out males. hope for 8 females. 7x8=56 grams. 1.9 ounces
For less weight just on the safe side...you could yeild about 1 1/2 ounces.

a SOG is a single cola grow. straight up. one big bud per plant.

Myself. I'm doin the 16 oz. cup grow for fun...i transplanted two of my healthiest females into larger pots for bigger yeild per plant. Ended up with 4 females so far 1 left to show me and 1 got castrated for havin balls. took some cuttings and gonna root and veg them for 2+months. So the next grow will be 3-4 plants max in much larger pots.


----------



## BioShock (Sep 6, 2007)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> Bio, my box is 16"x12"x24" and so far so good. I recommend getting some Bushmasters or something to stop the streching when you flower. I use passive ventalation with my micro grow as well.



Cool. Good call. Did you make the box by hand or did you use something? 

I've gotta look into cool stuff for mini grow boxes like that bushmasters stuff. Where can I find it? What else would be beneficial for small grows to get bigger yields?


----------



## BioShock (Sep 6, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> a SOG is a single cola grow. straight up. one big bud per plant.



I see...so the opposite of doing that would be to LST them to wrap around? I was considering giving it a shot. I figure it'll help a bit if I'm only growing 1 plant. We'll see.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a solid oak 5 piece entertainment center. I have the two pieces stacked on top of each other now but I was thinking about splitting them.
You can get bushmaster at any hydro store or you can google it and order online.

I use the LST method as well. I try to keep my numbers as low as possible. Hydro might cut some of your grow time and give you a bigger yield but it might be harder for a first grow. I'm a chemical guy and like to juice up my plants with all type of hormones. If you're doing soil you might want to ask some of the organic growers what to use. I would always recommend Superthrive!!! I use others as well but it's great for any first timer. 

Micro boxes are fun to build and grow in but they are not something you should plan on getting a big yeild from. More of a hobbie I'd say.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Mutt. I'll give it a try later tonight when I post an update. I like the 16oz. cup idea but I only have cuts. With my two boxes I should be able to rotate them and have a constant harvest.:aok: I'll give it a shot next grow.


----------



## BioShock (Sep 6, 2007)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> Micro boxes are fun to build and grow in but they are not something you should plan on getting a big yeild from. More of a hobbie I'd say.



So long as I dont have to hunt for ganja once a week I'll be happy 
not expecting a huge yield, but the more the merrier

EDIT:

So as far as the Bushmaster stuff goes - is that something you start adding at a certain point or...?


----------



## BioShock (Sep 6, 2007)

What do you guys think of this one?

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_9990000011272711P?vName=Baby&keyword=2+door

also, Mutt, what kind of lamps should I be looking to put into a box about the same size as yours?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2007)

depends on bucks and wiring capability bro.
you can go compact flos....or....what I recommend
go to e-conolight.com and pick up a 100W HPS flood light. gut it and put the ballast outside of the cab. They have em for about 40 bucks with bulb. 
I'm using flos, but thats gonna change soon. I sorta put a challenge to myself....what can I do with 150+ Watts of flos in a confined space. My temps are much higher than a 100W HPS would put out. just having fun is all. My flos cost more than the HPS would have. but I'll use them for veg.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 6, 2007)

That cabinet would look good mounted on the wall. Hummm, gives me an idea..


----------



## BioShock (Sep 6, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> depends on bucks and wiring capability bro.
> you can go compact flos....or....what I recommend
> go to e-conolight.com and pick up a 100W HPS flood light. gut it and put the ballast outside of the cab. They have em for about 40 bucks with bulb.
> I'm using flos, but thats gonna change soon. I sorta put a challenge to myself....what can I do with 150+ Watts of flos in a confined space. My temps are much higher than a 100W HPS would put out. just having fun is all. My flos cost more than the HPS would have. but I'll use them for veg.



Nice...so I looked around on eBay for something like a 100w HPS floodlight and I came across 2...for $48.99 [here]
I figure they're interally balasted, like the ones on e-conolight. I'll gut them and put the sockets inside, the balasts outside; and use one socket for veg with the 100w HPS then I'll get a MH to use in combination (or not?)with the HPS during flowering. Does that make sense? I've heard the best way to flower is with both spectrums covered. Correct me if I'm wrong 
Also, what kind of MH would be good if I chose to do that? What kinda wattage for the size of the box?

Then I'll put two passive intakes on the back at the bottom and then two 120mm case fans out either/or on the top and back; probably the back to stay stealthy.

Hmm...what else do I need now..?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2007)

sounds like you got it....get a therm and humidity meter at wal-mart for five bucks and your set bro. You can use the month of veg to read up on things like odor control. 
I f you really wanna move some air just wire two more to the 12vdc wall pack for intake. more air n light the better. 
just monitor the Amp with the fans...

oh one last thing!!!!
the most important.
1. fire alarm
2. fire extuingisher 
Not to freak you out...but every "smart" grower has these no hand....better safe than the fire dept reportin "grow op caused fire"


----------



## BioShock (Sep 7, 2007)

So I've got the two floodlights coming; but both have HPS bulbs in them. 

Should I just stick with HPS or should I get an MH for veg?

What kind of wattage should I be considering for a box this size using a MH bulb? Keep in mind it will probably be used in combination with the HPS during flowering so it might get hot...


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 7, 2007)

Bio, unfortunately you can't switch bulbs on a conventional HID light, only with digital. You're stuck with the HPS's but don't worry, they'll do fine.


----------



## BioShock (Sep 7, 2007)

Aw I was hoping I could put the second one to use...should I put them _both_ in the cabinet? That might be too much...

but what about for flowering? Should I plan on putting in another bulb for more spectrum coverage? haha i sound like a total noob


----------



## BioShock (Sep 9, 2007)

Alright the ball is rolling...

I picked up a 2 door storage cabinet (24"x11.75"x31.8") from KMart, a light timer, all necessary wiring, 2 6" plastic pots, some Miracle Grow Moisture Control potting mix that guarentees to feed for 3 months, and this interesting piece I'll be using for odor control when the time arises. Check this out
http://www.castlewholesalers.com/DEFLECT-O-LTF-Lint-Trap-Kit-Indoor-Dryer-Venting.html

It's 4" tubing into a box that's supposed to be used as a lint trap. I figure there's gotta be some way to use this for odor control. Maybe if I got some activated carbon sheets and/or fabric softener sheets and stuffed them in there? 

So that's what I need help with right now; what should I use for this thing? There will be one 120mm fan pushing out near the top of the box to behind the box into this lint trap thing. 

The floodlights are on the way, as well as the seeds. So stoked!!! 
I picked up an eigth of haze...ohhh boy :joint:


----------



## Mutt (Sep 9, 2007)

Not a bad idea with the indoor dryer thing...looking forward to seeing how it works out for ya. DLtoker has a carbon filter how to in the DIY section...might give you some ideas.
100W should be plenty for that box. i would not add the second as the heat will be hard to manage.
Keep the other as a back-up 
Careful with the MG moisture control. I use the regular MG potting soil. Both are a little on the hot side not really great for MJ but works for me and The brother's grunt.


----------



## BioShock (Sep 9, 2007)

I also got an analog temperature gauge with humidity...

How does one control the humidity in a box like this and what kind of humidity reading should I expect?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 9, 2007)

To be dead honest...My box rarely goes over 30% I don't sweat it too much. Others here really control it...but I have and am growin fine with what ever my household humidity is.
Seen some use humidifiers, or set water to evap in it. 
I just let it go and just keep an eye on temp. Thats the biggest factor IMO. 
but 40-80% is a good window. 60% is a mark. but like i said....i'm lucky if I get over 30%. I'd rather have it lower in flowering phase anyway...bud rot i don't like much.


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 9, 2007)

Bio, remember not to touch the bulbs. The oils in your hand can make them blow up  .

Not sure if you knew that or not. I use a sock?


----------



## BioShock (Sep 14, 2007)

Alright, everything is lookin good! I just got the seeds in today and the box is _almost _done. It needs a bigger fan because I left the light on inside for an hour or so and checked the temp, it was getting up over 90F. I think I'm gonna get an inline fan and attach it directly onto the lint trap. 

So I got some northern light female seeds, 4 pack. They also gave me 10 free South African Durban Poison X Skunk. Not sure what I'm gonna do with these.

Gonna do the wet paper towel technique to germinate them. Any other suggestions?


----------



## BioShock (Sep 15, 2007)

Alright I need some help dudes...
I've set everything up and have the 100w HPS right in the middle towards the top and I've set a thermometer on one shelf that I'll be starting the seedlings out on. Problem is, it's really hot. It's reading upwards of 100ºF.

I put in a new inline duct fan right below the bulb...

do I need more exhaust or more intake or what do you guys think? I don't wanna burn these ladies


----------



## Mutt (Sep 15, 2007)

Can you post a picture of your cab up?
What else you can do is put a peice of tempered glass between the light and where the plants grow. Then hook up a couple fo CPU fans that just exhaust the heat from the bulb area. The plants could get closer to the bulb that way as well.


----------



## BioShock (Sep 15, 2007)

For some reason my phone isn't sending the pics to my online album so I can't post any pics...yet.

I realized what the problem was. The inline fan refuses to power on at the same time as the bulb, I have them both plugged into the same balast; I didn't think it would be a problem but as soon as the bulb is warmed up and gets bright, the fan shuts off. 
Does you know what would be best to use to power the inline fan?

EDIT:
nevermind...i'm running out to get a 3 prong plug at home depot. That should do it.


----------



## BioShock (Sep 15, 2007)

Alright...thing doesn't want to stay cool. I'm thinking of getting a 70w HPS instead...I figure it must put out enough light for such a small area, and it should be cooler, or so I hope. I put the thermometer right at the top of one of the planters and an hour later checked to see it was at 114ºf! Wayyy too hot.
So I took the shelf out and put the pots on the bottom of the box, where the intake fan can hit them. The shelf was severly restricting that flow it needs. Blah...i don't want to kill these things


----------



## Mutt (Sep 15, 2007)

how close did you have the plants?


----------



## BioShock (Sep 16, 2007)

Something like 6" or so. I know you're supposed to keep them pretty close when theyre gonna sprout. I'm sorta out of money on the project so I only have what I have to work with from here on in


----------



## Mutt (Sep 16, 2007)

no man, light needs to be further away until they get there first set of real leaves. i would set it at more of 8" away. 
Try runnin it with the doors open till you get more cash for fans 
here is a link to where a "lousy looking growbox" but very functional did the glass thing...very inexpensive mod that will help reduce the heat.
http://greenmanspage.com/guides/growbox.html


----------



## BioShock (Sep 17, 2007)

All right, couple of them sprouted today! 

I'm still worried about the heat. When everything's all locked up (the box is in a closet), it ranges from the low to upper 80's. I'd prefer it below 80 but easier said than done. Is switching to a 70w HPS going to help?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 17, 2007)

yes temps will help. but come flower you will want the added punch.


----------



## BioShock (Sep 20, 2007)

Well i thought I'd wait it out and see how things get and even with taking the balast out of the inside of the cab, it's in the upper 90's inside the box! 

The heat from the light is just getting ridiculous. I need to know what you guys think would be the easiest and most cost-effective way of handling this. 
Options:
-Switch to 70w HPS
-isolate bulb in its own area with tempered glass + vent seperately, still using 100w


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 20, 2007)

i can see what your suggesting, and it sounds like a great idea. its always good to get the heat off the lamp out, bfore it reaches your tops, that way, you could add a few more inches onto your height for the plants too, down to the lower temps beneath the glass. is it a possibiity? do you know how to do it? id like to see ow you would go about doing this.

good luck 85C


----------



## KaptainKronic (Sep 20, 2007)

Here are some pics of my closet.....I built it from scratch.....didn't cost me much either. The dimensions are 24"x24"x6'. I sealed the door and edges with weather-stripping and put Mylar on the walls, ceiling, and the inside of the door.:welcome::48:


----------

